# tips/hacks for router sled rails?



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm tired of my wooden and mdf sled rails bowing, flexing, etc. Has anyone found any hacks for better rails (without pony-ing up several hundred for bearing rails)? I'm about ready to go buy a pair of I-beam levels and use those.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Michael - a few years ago, I used the standard steel Bed Rails screwed to a wood frame. That stuff is STOUT. Special tools for cutting and drilling are required - but - a set can be had at most Thrift Stores, GoodWill, Salvation Army, etc for about $10-15.00. (or check your neighborhood on trash days).


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Have you tried a double lamination of the sides? Glue it up don’t just screw together. Be sure the sides are high enough. Use 3/4 ply.

How long is the sled?


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

DrRobert said:


> Have you tried a double lamination of the sides? Glue it up don’t just screw together. Be sure the sides are high enough. Use 3/4 ply.
> 
> How long is the sled?


Since I dont have the space, I just have the components of a sled and use my TS top or, for big projects, I take it to the basement and use the workout platform. just clamp our hot glue the pieces in place. I need to find solid rails that are at least 4', preferably 6'.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Michael_JL said:


> Since I dont have the space, I just have the components of a sled and use my TS top or, for big projects, I take it to the basement and use the workout platform. just clamp our hot glue the pieces in place. I need to find solid rails that are at least 4', preferably 6'.


Box steel. 2x4


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Michael_JL said:


> I'm tired of my wooden and mdf sled rails bowing, flexing, etc. Has anyone found any hacks for better rails (without pony-ing up several hundred for bearing rails)? I'm about ready to go buy a pair of I-beam levels and use those.


What are you doing that is placing such a high load on the rails?

gmc


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> What are you doing that is placing such a high load on the rails?
> 
> gmc


Nothing, but since they're self supported, they flex simply sliding the sled around.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Get a couple lengths of angle iron, or as John suggested and watch for bed frames being thrown out.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

I used 3/4” MDF about 5” wide, on edge with aluminum channel mounted on top as a straight wear edge. It worked great.


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

DrRobert said:


> Box steel. 2x4


Local steel supplier has hot rolled 2x3 14ga box steel for $7.88/ft. Any cheaper sources you know of, or is that going rate (region dependent)?


----------

